
The Pale Moon Web browser - BerislavLopac
https://www.palemoon.org/
======
ntw1103
Palemoon is my primary browser, and has been since shortly after its first
release. I like the security, and speed I also like that the gui wasn't
updated to the awful design firefox switched to.

